# The New So Cal Nissan Message Board.



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Team shift is now running a whole message board dedicated to Southern California Nissan Enthusiasts. Its a great site to network with other nissan owners in So. Cal for help, meets, friends, ect... Come check it out.

www.teamshift.net/forums


----------

